
OS X apps run on Linux with Wine-like emulator for Mac software - dagurp
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/os-x-apps-run-on-linux-with-wine-like-emulator-for-mac-software/
======
jmah
> Doležel would like to bring _Angry Birds_ , other games, and multimedia
> applications to Linux.

Who needs real apps when you have Angry Birds? Sigh.

------
revelation
A "Wine is not an emulator"-like emulator? Come on, Ars.

~~~
MaysonL
Flies like an emulator, quacks like an emulator, waddles like an emulator:
duck-typing says it's a bloody emulator.

~~~
pmelendez
It is not an emulator though... It is a reimplementation layer of winapi.

~~~
epistasis
Wine emulates an API, not a CPU or a machine. The original meaning of WINE was
WINdows Emulator. [1]

The word "emulator" in tech sometimes acquired an association with CPU or
computer emulators. So for whatever reason (joke, marketing, etc.) WINE
changed the meaning of the acronym. But it's still an emulator, just an API
emulator rather than CPU emulator.

[1] [http://www.faqs.org/faqs/windows-emulation/wine-
faq/](http://www.faqs.org/faqs/windows-emulation/wine-faq/)

~~~
networked
>So for whatever reason (joke, marketing, etc.) WINE changed the meaning of
the acronym.

It's likely they did it for the same reason for which "Windows Commander"
famously had to change its name to "Total Commander": to avoid infringing upon
Microsoft's trademark. Christian Ghisler got a letter from Microsoft's lawyers
about the name of his file manager, though [1]; AFAIK, Wine didn't.

[1] [http://www.ghisler.com/name.htm](http://www.ghisler.com/name.htm)

------
X4
Howto add the Gentoo Overlay:

    
    
         A) Quick & Dirty
         1. Run: layman -o https://raw.github.com/LubosD/darling-overlay/master/overlays.xml -f -a darling-overlay
    
         B) Safe and Standard
    
         1. Find the overlays section in /etc/layman/layman.cfg
         2. Add https://raw.github.com/LubosD/darling-overlay/master/overlays.xml
         3. Update all repos by running: layman -S
         4. Now run: layman -a darling-overlay

------
ttflee
I wonder if they have implemented/made use of any libdispatch ports for Linux
to support GCD.

~~~
ttflee
Oh, they did, together with libkqueue and libpthread_workqueue.

[http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Build#Grand_Central_Dispatch_...](http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Build#Grand_Central_Dispatch_.28GCD.29)

------
rbanffy
The GNUstep libraries already provide a large part of all that has to be done.
Frankly, I'd be happy with source-level compatibility or even an Xcode plugin
that helped programmers write cross-platform programs that run on both OSX and
GNUstep.

~~~
ttflee
Considering the huge amount of work behind Quartz and Core Animation, I feel
quite pessimistic about this goal.

How about creating a translation layer from ObjC and CoreGraphics sources to
js and canvas in WebKit based browsers with some JavaScript engine?

